
Oregon attorney general sues federal agencies for violating protestors' rights - AndrewBissell
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/18/portland-oreland-ag-lawsuit/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23882814](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23882814)

